# Blocking Fraud Orders - Best Solution



## securewebcloud (Jul 17, 2015)

Is it best to block orders from high risk countries before payment or should I authorize and charge customer then perform fraud checks.

What is the best process for doing this, and are there any 3rd party applications that will work for this problem?


----------



## Bruce (Jul 17, 2015)

maxmind is a good start. not a total solution, but one that many use


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 17, 2015)

MaxMind + FraudRecord + Common Sense


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 17, 2015)

securewebcloud said:


> Is it best to block orders from high risk countries before payment or should I authorize and charge customer then perform fraud checks.


You should perform automated fraud checks during checkout  and have rules in place that when triggered would funnel suspect orders for a manual review before you do the final payment capture.



> Blocking Fraud Orders - Best Solution


"Best Solution" depends entirely on your company's payment processing volume.  I've found that solutions like Kount and Cybersource/Authorize.net's Fraud Detection Suite work great but if your processing volume is lower than you'll likely have to rely on less effective cheaper solutions like MaxMind, FraudRecord, or (shudder) the built-in but extremely flawed and almost useless fraud screening done by payment processors like Stripe/2CO/PayPal


----------



## drmike (Jul 17, 2015)

The payment processor only fraud screening isn't adequate enough.   At least not with the common basket of card clearers most shops use.


----------



## MightWeb-Greg (Jul 20, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> MaxMind + FraudRecord + Common Sense


This is spot on. The combo of maxmind gets the bulk of it and the added verification of fraudrecord just puts the final nail in the coffin if we have any doubts about maxmind reports. There also have been times maxmind called it fraud due to proxy etc but fraud record didn't show anything. It's very much the type of thing that gets easier to spot as you see the "Bad" orders.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 22, 2015)

Use Maxmind or Fraud Recored but nothing beats manual order processing and using your brain.


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 22, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> MaxMind + FraudRecord + Common Sense


Maxmind or FraudLabsPro  I use FLP.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm a big supporter of _manually screening_ new orders and the use of FraudRecord. It's really good, but only as good as the hosts who submit to it which is probably a small fraction of all hosts.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2015)

MannDude said:


> which is probably a small fraction of all hosts.



We'll submit to it if the offense is egregious. If it's just a single spam complaint for a customer who's been in good standing for a month or two, it's a different story.


----------



## trueman1 (Aug 4, 2015)

maxmind is great but it's sometimes block legitimate customers.

about paypal authorize claims - just close client account that do that and don't refund them.

payapl then will check if it's claim is true - most of that times paypal will return your money.


----------



## Criot (Aug 4, 2015)

Maxmind will block the majority of illegitimate orders but will also block legitimate orders in some cases as well, but the majority of the clients ordering who are legitimate but get blocked will contact you to review the order. In the majority of cases using FraudRecord and experience, you'll be able to spot the fraudulent orders quite easily over time.


----------



## matteob (Aug 4, 2015)

As wrote above maxmind will removes many headaches but experience is the best solution.

For manual review, check the ip, most of abuser use proxy from companies that are know to be abuse tollerant. For example we blocked range from ecatel and some other hosting companies and reduced most of fraud order that pass maxmind check


----------

